# uusi asennus toiselle osiolle, ei experimental, ei boottaa

## s4kk3

Tai boottaa mutta se käynnistys pysähtyy keymappien jälkeen eikä koneelta löydy mitään logeja että mikä voisi ollla vikana. Ja sen keymapin jälkeen tulee net.lo (ainakin kahdessa muussa gentoossa) jonka olen koittanu poistaa käynnistyksestä, ei toimi. Missä vika?

Kerrotaan vielä sen verran että reiser4, udev, bootstrapped, nitro kakkoset ja kaikki menee tuohon keymappiin asti ihan hyvin. Pari kertaa n. 10-20 boottauksesta pysähtynyt dependencyjen tarkistamiseen(vai mikä se oli)

Eli tosiaanki ei ole experimental (ei ole gcc3.4, ~x86 jne)

Olisin kiitollinen jos jollain olisi valaisevaa tietoja tästä, myös lisätietoja saa kysellä.

----------

## pussi

Itselläni on ainakin ollut satunnaisesti ongelmia käynnistyksessä nitrojen kanssa joten suosittelisin kokeilemaan aluksi jollain toisella kernelillä.   :Wink: 

----------

## s4kk3

siitä kun lähdetään niin minulla ei tähän mennessä ole ollut vastaavanlaista ongelmaa nitroissa. Jos vika on kernelissä niin luulen että siellä on jotakin ylimäärästä mistä tämä kone ei tykkää tai sit joku asetus päin persettä. Mutta kun ei oikein tiedä mistä aloittaisi vian etsimisen. Ehkäpä pitäis poistaa jotain kernelistä.

Aluksi luulin että preemptible kernel aiheutti sen mutta ei auttanu senkään poisto samalla poistin koko joukon muita ominaisuuksia

----------

## pussi

Koitappa painaa Ctrl+C pari kertaa kun se jämähtää. En tiedän onko se normaalia mutta yleensä se auttaa kun oma boottaus jämähtää samaisessa kohdassa.

----------

## ormi

Mulle käy, jos tiedostossa /etc/conf.d/rc:

RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="yes".

Pistin "no" ja toimii  :Smile: 

.. ja tuo ctrl-c:n pitäisi auttaa tuohon jämähtämiseen kuten edellä mainittiin.

----------

## s4kk3

Kiitoksia!! ctrl+c auttaa. No sitten seuraavan ongelmaan (tämä on kyllä ongelmallisin gentoo asennus ja olen tehnyt niitä päälle 10) xorg ei suostu käynnistyy. Pitää sammuttaa kone virtanapista ja taaskaan ei mitään logii löydy. Taidanpa reemergoida sen yön aikana, ellei kellään ole mitään neuvoja tähän hätään antaa. Xorg.conffissa on kaikki kohdallaan. Kopioinu myös tämän gentoon xorg.conffin mutta ei auttanut sekään.

Palaillaan viimestään huomenna asiaan. Tämä experimental gentoo toimii paljon paremmin. Ellei lasketa sitä että joka toinen ohjelma ei suotu asentumaan mutta mitä pienistä vai pitäisikö sanoa kääntymään

----------

## s4kk3

No sen verran vielä että xorgin versio ei vaikuta mitään, kokeillu kolmea eri versiota, ja kahta eri kerneliä, nitrot ja gentoo-dev-sourcet. Nyt alkaa ideat olla loppu. Kokeillu myös nvidian ajureiden kanssa. Sillon ku käynnistää xorgin ni tulee nvidian logo ja sit jumittaa.

----------

## nickshub

 *s4kk3 wrote:*   

> Sillon ku käynnistää xorgin ni tulee nvidian logo ja sit jumittaa.

 

Kuulostaa lähinnä rautavialta. Kokeile toimiiko Xorg "nv" ajurilla.

----------

## s4kk3

eipä sekään auta, kyllä se xorggi tässä gentoossa toimii mutta kuten aiemmin kerroin ni alkaa pikkuhiljaa menee hermot ku n. puolet ohjelmista ei käänny tällä

----------

## nickshub

Minkälaista virhettä kääntäminen tuottaa? Ethän ole ylikellottanut konetta tai laittanut liian tiukkoja muistiasetuksia?

----------

## s4kk3

siis tän nykyisen gentoon kanssa tulee paljon virheitä kääntämisen kanssa. (varmaan johtuen gcc 3.4).  Siksi tein uuden asennuksen mutta xorg ei toimi. Ei käynnisty edes twm

----------

## Deranger

En usko että se GCC 3.4:stä johtuu. Oma asennus on alusta alkaen bleeding edgellä: ~x86, Reiser4, NPTL, nitro/mm-sources yms. eikä yksikään paketti jäänyt kääntymättä.  :Wink: 

----------

## s4kk3

Tai sitten sinä kuulut niihin onnekkaisiin joilla kaikki sujuu lähes ongelmitta. 

No nyt alotin uudestaan asennuksen ilman use flägejä (jotka oli "3dnov mmx mmx2 sse nptl") katsotaan jos se johtui siitä (proserrorini kyllä tukee noita mmx:ää jne. mutta jos se ei toimi jonku ohjelman kanssa)

----------

## Deranger

```
USE="-* 3dnow X aalib alsa audiofile avi bitmap-fonts bzlib cdr divx4linux dvdr encode f77 gif gtk2 imlib jpeg mad mikmod mmx mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly oggvorbis opengl pam png python readline sdl slang sse ssl tcpd truetype xml xml2 xmms xv xvid zlib"
```

Tuollaiset USE-flagit mulla käytössä...En kyllä usko siihenkään että USE-flagit ovat rikkoneet sen. Tosin se on turvallisempaa bootstrapata (jos asennat stage1:stä) ilman mitään kummempia USE-flageja, niin siinä on pienempi mahdollisuus rikkoa jotain  :Wink: 

----------

